# Fixes for NFS undercover that worked for me



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey all
anyone having problems with NFS undercover do this :
open the registry by pressing start --> Run and type : regedit
search for need for speed undercover it should be in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> SOFTWARE -> EA GAMES -> Need for Speed Undercover
click on Need for Speed Undercover
you should see a long list on the right, search for g_PerformanceLevel
and double click it
a box should appear with a 0 in it, just replace the 0 with 2

also for players who has NVidia video cards, update your forceware to the latest (181.20) I think it has fixes for the game, it really helped me a lot

before that I could play the game at 800 x 600 with all high settings (shadows off)and get 40 fps with lots of fps drops to 20
but now I can play the game at 1024 x 768 and all high (shadows off) (2x AA) and I get 35 to 40 with very minimal drops (90% gone)
I hope this help you all.

CHeers


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

uninstalling it worked wonders for me


----------

